
From Employee to Bootstrapper: My Financial Preparation for the Transition - DVassallo
https://danielvassallo.com/from-employee-to-bootstrapper/
======
icedchai
If you've already written it all off, I recommend investing more aggressively.

~~~
DVassallo
I'm already risking it aggressively in my business. What's more aggressive
than that?

~~~
icedchai
This is true, to an extent! It sounds like you're leaving a lot of money
mostly idle in bonds and money market accounts. With better returns, you could
have a longer runway or use that capital to grow your business in other ways.

~~~
alasdair_
He is already doing a crazy risky thing. Sure, equities may return 6.6% in the
very long term but what does he do if the market drops 20% next week and stays
low for the next five years?

~~~
icedchai
He has over a million bucks to invest. Getting 2.5% seems sad. I'm not saying
go crazy picking random stocks, just put most of it in a broad total market
fund like VTSAX. If the entire US economy collapses, his business is unlikely
to do well anyway.

~~~
DVassallo
No thanks. The gains I could make from VTSAX don't justify the risk of
potentially losing half my runway.

~~~
icedchai
I do understand the hesitance. I looked at your blog - sounds like you have a
lot out on loan... home equity, personal loan, etc. I wouldn't want to risk
that.

~~~
DVassallo
Just a mortgage. No other debt.

~~~
icedchai
4k/month. That seems huge! I live in a relatively low cost area and that's
basically all my expenses.

